# Baby rats sneezing/chirping



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm aware sneezing/chirping is not good in rats, my previous rat (Penelope) died from it. I have also heard sneezing is normal when first bringing home rats however, and that is what my breeder told me as well. My two baby girls that I just got are both sneezing and chirping; how normal is this and what is the longest time it normally takes to go away?

Edit: I've had them since Saturday (about 4 days now) they didn't seem to sneeze at all in the store and even when I first got them but then started sneezing a few hours after I got them. They were on paper bedding and now fleece and I have been feeding them a tiny bit of dark chocolate in the hopes that it'll calm their respiratory systems. _I am really scared because my last rat died like this  _But these girls both seem to be bigger and healthier, and more active.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

That might still be a "new home" sneeze. It can last 7 days. If they are active, happy, eat/drink well...I wouldn't worry just yet. Anything else that could make them sneeze like cigarette smoke, air freshener...? All of those being bad for rats.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Okay and nope, no smoking or air fresheners here. The thing really scaring me is the chirping/grinding noise accompanying the sneezes.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

*Rat healthy squeaks or sick squeak (noises)...*

Here is a good website with videos to help you determine if your rats are sick or not. In case of doubts a vet visit is always a good idea. http://www.joinrats.com/RatHealth/SOUNDS/HealthyOrSickSqueaks/


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

I have seen that but that doesn't account for normal noises when they first get to a new home :/


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

squeaking and chirping is never normal whether the rat is new or not, in my opinion.


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

KayRatz said:


> squeaking and chirping is never normal whether the rat is new or not, in my opinion.


I agree. One of our boys was sneezing a lot and started chirping a few days after we brought him home. We took him to the vet straight away and he was put on antibiotics.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

*Video of the chirps*

[video]https://vid.me/UPpJ[/video] Can't tell if this is bruxing or chirping.. at first I was like okay, it's probably bruxing but they are doing it quite a bit.

Please someone help as soon as they can, the breeder has offered to take these back and take care of them if these cuties are deemed sick. Anyone?


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

It sounds like a URI to me.


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

Mine didn't sound like that, it was more like a guinea pig clucking noise. I'm no expert on this but to me it sounds like bruxing?


----------

